# Melitta epour



## Gaz_chops (24 d ago)

Moving from a Nespresso Vertuo to a Sage Barista Pro I am now happy with my espresso based drinks, well as a noob they are now getting drinkable!

To get rid of the Nespresso I need something that will give me a long coffee in the morning without any ‘faff’, not a fan of Americano’s so thinking of getting either a Moccamaster One Cup or the Melitta epour, can’t find any direct comparisons on line it seems to get good reviews but I’m still swayed to the Mocca!

Anyone tried the Melitta?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The Mocca is popular and has good write ups


----------



## Gaz_chops (24 d ago)

El carajillo said:


> The Mocca is popular and has good write ups


Thanks, yea I’ve read lots but not many on the Melitta, which probably tells me something.


----------

